# Company formed to commercialize Hyperloop project



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

Company formed to commercialize Hyperloop project... Newswire >


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

I can't imagine anything I'd rather be doing than to be in an underground tunnel traveling at 300 mph when an earthquake hits.... 



Stupid can't be fixed.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

PhantomPholly said:


> I can't imagine anything I'd rather be doing than to be in an underground tunnel traveling at 300 mph when an earthquake hits....
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid can't be fixed.


:facepalm: Doesn't sound like you've read much about the Hyperloop.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

rochesterricer said:


> :facepalm: Doesn't sound like you've read much about the Hyperloop.


I've read plenty. It's a waste of money.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Its clear just by your one sentence above that you do not know the details.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

While the idea is cool, and it might work in some techno-future, I don't think America is the place for it. It's sad, but it's the truth. Americans only fly because it is 10x faster than driving. And it costs about the same as driving + hotels + missed work.

A train or hyperloop where you end up in a city without a car is best for tourists, but won't be exactly what is needed because things are too spread out.

Now, if you were able to drive your car into a 'pod' and have it shot down the tube to get to your destination... That might work. Especially for EVs. And knowing Elon, he might have made it an EV only system.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

rochesterricer said:


> Its clear just by your one sentence above that you do not know the details.


It's clear by your one sentence above that you picture yourself as a psychic genius, yet are unable to assimilate hyperbole. You also can't count well - there were two distinct sentences.

California has mountains, and fast trains move faster through tunnels. You can't travel 300+ mph in switchbacks. This fundamental fact may have escaped the immense mentality of your hypertrophied grey matter. The designer graphic shows a train traveling through a tunnel (another detail which may have escaped your piercing gaze?), perhaps one such as those described by science fiction writers where the air is evacuated to provide less wind resistance. Tunnel + earthquake = idiots.

But leaving aside the tunnel, we have already run this experiment. It doesn't make money, and therefore it is yet another wasteful government "wonder project."


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

PhantomPholly said:


> It's clear by your one sentence above that you picture yourself as a psychic genius, yet are unable to assimilate hyperbole. You also can't count well - there were two distinct sentences.
> 
> California has mountains, and fast trains move faster through tunnels. You can't travel 300+ mph in switchbacks. This fundamental fact may have escaped the immense mentality of your hypertrophied grey matter. The designer graphic shows a train traveling through a tunnel (another detail which may have escaped your piercing gaze?), perhaps one such as those described by science fiction writers where the air is evacuated to provide less wind resistance. Tunnel + earthquake = idiots.
> 
> But leaving aside the tunnel, we have already run this experiment. It doesn't make money, and therefore it is yet another wasteful government "wonder project."


Typical arrogant, self-righteous, and uniformed response we have all come to expect from you. No wonder everyone on here ignores you these days. Keep it classy.

You can count sentences, good for you. I just wish you could read between the lines. Your post may have contained two, but I was only addressing one of them. 

I've looked at more than just an illustration in one article, I've read the white paper that outlines this project. Something which you clearly have not done, as you are clearly ignorant of the technical details of this project. If you had, you wouldn't have gotten these details wrong, and might be able to make a more informed argument against this project. There are certainly legitimate technical concerns with this idea. 

Ah, a geography lesson now. Thank you, being as simple minded as I am, I was blissfully unaware that California contained any mountains whatsoever, let alone so many as to make any semblance of traveling in a remotely straight line completely impossible. 

People are idiots if they build train tunnels in earthquake prone areas? Wow, I had no idea that the island nations of the Asian Pacific Rim, such as Japan, were populated entirely by idiots. My eyes are now open. 

This project may indeed be ill-fated, but not for the ill-informed technical reasons presented by you. 

Perhaps if you posted in a less provocative manner, your posts wouldn't generate so much hostility. Maybe thats what you want. Just another internet troll trying to get a rise out of people.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

rochesterricer said:


> Typical arrogant, self-righteous, and uniformed response we have all come to expect from you. No wonder everyone on here ignores you these days. Keep it classy.


Mirror, mirror. As usual when people make such baseless assumptions, pretty much everything you said is dead wrong. I too read the entire white paper, and have been reading such papers for 50 years - which I suspect is longer than you've been alive. I happen to draw a different and less rosey conclusion than you do - even though I'm rather fond of the stuf Musk has done. 

You speak of arrogance while proclaiming divine knowledge that I can't have read the article because I don't agree with you. Way to project your faults onto others - how does that work out for you in real life?



> Perhaps if you posted in a less provocative manner, your posts wouldn't generate so much hostility. Maybe thats what you want. Just another internet troll trying to get a rise out of people.


My OP was straigtforward - fast trains through mountainous country imply tunnels, and travelling 300mph in a tunnel in earthquake-prone California is a stupid idea. If you had simply disagreed with me, I would not have responded to you but you made it personal (in violation of the TOS). Who does that mean the troll is?

There was in fact absolutely nothing provacative about my post other than the fact that you don't like it. Blaming others for your anger is exactly as rational and mature as claiming to have secret knowledge of what others know when you do not and cannot actually have such knowledge.

Now, if you want to continue with the sarcasm let's move it to the chit chat section. You'll have to continue alone though, I'm done feeding the troll.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

PhantomPholly said:


> Mirror, mirror. As usual when people make such baseless assumptions, pretty much everything you said is dead wrong. I too read the entire white paper, and have been reading such papers for 50 years - which I suspect is longer than you've been alive. I happen to draw a different and less rosey conclusion than you do - even though I'm rather fond of the stuf Musk has done.
> 
> You speak of arrogance while proclaiming divine knowledge that I can't have read the article because I don't agree with you. Way to project your faults onto others - how does that work out for you in real life?


As usual, you have no idea what my stance on the subject is and simply make assumptions because I challenge your weak understanding of the subject matter. Just like in the past, I agree with you more than you realize, but you jump to conclusions anyway. BTW, its always cute when internet trolls try to find a not so subtle way to bring up their age, as if to say "I'm too old to be an internet troll." Yeah, sorry but you're not. Its an ageless pastime.




> My OP was straigtforward - fast trains through mountainous country imply tunnels, and travelling 300mph in a tunnel in earthquake-prone California is a stupid idea. If you had simply disagreed with me, I would not have responded to you but you made it personal (in violation of the TOS). Who does that mean the troll is?
> 
> There was in fact absolutely nothing provacative about my post other than the fact that you don't like it. Blaming others for your anger is exactly as rational and mature as claiming to have secret knowledge of what others know when you do not and cannot actually have such knowledge.
> 
> Now, if you want to continue with the sarcasm let's move it to the chit chat section. You'll have to continue alone though, I'm done feeding the troll.


Thankfully, you were not a consultant on any of the high speed rail projects around the world, as there are many high speed rail tunnels in earthquake prone areas. 

I'm not the one who made it personal, I merely responded to the usual childish name-calling that we have all come to expect when you are challenged. My OP simply said you don't know much about the project. You responded by calling me stupid("escaped the immense mentality of your hypertrophied grey matter").

No need to move to Chit Chat, as I'm simply going to start doing what 90% of the other users in this community have already done, ignore your posts. Its too bad this forum doesn't have the Ignore function enabled. If it did, I wouldn't have to even see your facepalm-worthy posts. Oh well, I guess they will continue to give me a good chuckle.


----------

